# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Стоматология. Конфигурации для 1С:8.х

## xruslan

*
ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ, ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ*
*
"AНАЛИТ: Стоматология" - для 7.7
"AНАЛИТ: Стоматология" - для 8.x
"ХЕЛИКС: Стоматологическая клиника"
"БИТ: Стоматология"
*

*МЕТОД ОБХОДА ЗАЩИТЫ ДЛЯ БИТ* *Скрытый текст*
1) Установить сервер лицензий
2) Сдвинуть дату вперед
3) Запустить сервер и активировать 10-дневный триал
4) Остановить службу сервера
5) Сдвинуть дату назад 
6) В реестре для 7-ки и 8-ки (на ХР не проверялось): 

HKLM\Software\wow6432node\Microsoft\1ct - для х64-систем или
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\1ct - для х86-систем

Поле T_DATA (сюда предположительно пишется смещение по годам) меняем на 0000000000000000
7) Запускаем сервер, наслаждаемся 

*ВАЖНО:* Иногда нужно удалять не 1ct, а 1th (закономерность пока не выявлена)

PS: Если лицензия уже просрочена - удаляем раздел 1ct и выполняем активацию 10-дневного триала по-новой.

----------

aibus (21.01.2019), antibat1983 (16.07.2018), arabaz (25.07.2016), asimka (03.04.2018), CTAPIK (18.06.2018), dobr1980 (04.05.2018), doctorlav (31.07.2014), estom (21.05.2015), freedog (02.09.2019), kateshu (18.04.2019), katii (21.11.2013), mariner33 (19.11.2012), NetNanny (20.01.2018), R0d_alex (07.12.2019), ustus (19.02.2020), Volland (19.12.2012), zix69 (23.12.2015)

----------


## de0nis

Вот ещё - http://infostart.ru/public/148832/ - Спасибо - 




> http://rghost.ru/45036488


infostart.ru/public/71410/ - Спасибо - 


> http://rghost.ru/45033114


Для Хеликс стомотологии нужен ключ защиты. Без него конфигурация работать не будет. Не жадных пока не видел. 
7.7 уже по-моему не вариант, надо на управляемых внедрять :)

----------

antah (06.06.2013), arabaz (21.07.2016), doctorlav (31.07.2014), DrAlban (09.04.2013)

----------


## antah

А можно попросить перезалить, пожалуйста? Спасибо заранее!

----------


## palom

> Вот ещё - http://infostart.ru/public/148832/ - Спасибо - 
> 
> 
> 
> infostart.ru/public/71410/ - Спасибо - 
> Для Хеликс стомотологии нужен ключ защиты. Без него конфигурация работать не будет. Не жадных пока не видел. 
> 7.7 уже по-моему не вариант, надо на управляемых внедрять :)


Перезалей, пожалуйста. очень надо. Заранее спасибо.

----------

doctorlav (31.07.2014)

----------


## logdog

Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://rusfolder.com/36808751

----------

biker1052 (25.06.2013), doctorlav (31.07.2014), palom (11.06.2013), Wowaalex (07.05.2014), yulliana78 (21.01.2014)

----------


## biker1052

http://infostart.ru/public/148832/ 
Можете заново скачать и выложить, там вроде много доработок было. 
Заранее спасибо.

----------

myxa226 (02.03.2014)

----------


## Amisoft

Могу предложить программу Денталика.Хорошо зарекомендовала себя в работе. Не 1с, но в данном случае, это только на пользу.

----------


## biker1052

Предлагайте!!! Одно плохо дорабатывать нельзя.

----------


## oastap

*Amisoft*, если можно залить программу Денталика или на мыло

----------


## skscomp

чего то для 8.2 было Аналит вроде точно не помню но рабочая, пробовали 
если кому еще надо могу выложить

---------- Post added at 04:20 ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 ----------

Вот такая еще есть (не проверяли)

Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.2.5 от 03.04.2014
http://turbo.to/bimg9201amho.html

----------

andrewdolg (30.08.2015), Antaris99 (03.06.2014), arabaz (18.10.2016), CadaVez (22.03.2017)

----------


## Antaris99

Добрый день. А ключа для нее не встречали?

----------


## Нариман

если можно залить программу Денталика или на мыло

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 2.0.12.2*

Установка, без демо, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

andrewdolg (30.08.2015), Antaris99 (09.11.2014), DonVevin (05.06.2019), Ged (09.11.2015), R0d_alex (07.12.2019), Xarm (05.05.2015), zix69 (13.12.2015)

----------


## Salik17

Есть у кого Стоматологическая клиника 2.9.0?
http://infostart.ru/public/192417/

----------


## lasakura

При загрузке конфигурации, выдает ошибку "ОбщаяКартинка.Сегодня: Имя не уникально!" Как быть?

----------


## nik2830

[QUOTE=Ukei;402837]*Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 2.0.12.2*

Установка, без демо, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):

Доброго времени суток.
А есть этот релиз только с исправленными ошибками или обновление к нему?
А то много ошибок в нём к примеру Нажимаешь на График работы выскакивает Поле объекта не обнаружено, и т.д.

Может у кого есть релиз 2.0.18.1 отученный или с ключомИ?

Спасибо

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 2.0.18.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Руководство пользователя и Описание конфигурации*

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

arabaz (18.10.2016), breakert (28.10.2016), NetNanny (20.01.2018), Paf (17.03.2017), Veg0s (03.09.2021), Макс Григ (08.12.2016), Павел2204 (14.11.2016)

----------


## breakert

Вот еще бы софтфон к нему отучить от лиценции - цены бы не было.

----------


## Макс Григ

Ukei, а нет у тебя случайно руководства к это конфигурации? Очень надо

----------


## Макс Григ

Ukei, а нет у тебя случайно руководства пользователя к это конфигурации? Очень надо

----------


## Ukei

> Ukei, а нет у тебя случайно руководства пользователя к это конфигурации? Очень надо


 - Увы, нет. Я бы выложил. Если только поискать в папке с распакованным шаблоном установки.

----------


## breakert

> Ukei, а нет у тебя случайно руководства пользователя к это конфигурации? Очень надо


Держи. Там руководство полное, для врача, администратора, сестры хозяйки. DOC

----------

Natstar1978 (16.02.2019), Paf (17.03.2017), Ukei (08.12.2016), wispa.spb (03.01.2017), Макс Григ (09.12.2016)

----------


## Макс Григ

breakert, спасибо огромное!

----------


## nwave

Доброго времени суток! а версии по свежее у Вас нет? :blush:

----------


## xo555

А у меня после установки выскакивает такая ошибка:
Отсутствует файл базы данных C:\1cv8\tmplts\helix\Fitness_CORP\4_0_1_50/1Cv8.1CD
Может кто подскажет что делать, несколько конфигураций попробовал - все одно и то же. Дня 3-4 ищу как это побороть?

----------


## NosovK

Был бы очень благодарен отученной версии более новой 2.0.18
Спасибо

----------


## ilya2016t

У кого-нибудь есть такая конфигурация?
http://infostart.ru/public/192417/

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.25.2 от 09.08.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база В ПОИСКЕ, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

NetNanny (20.01.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.13.3*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## breakert

Есть конфигурация 1С:Стоматологическая клиника(Helix) реализ 1.0.28.1 доработанная под 54-ФЗ, подойдет даже не ломанная, может есть знакомые которые могут слить для обновления.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.27.1 от 29.11.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.31.2 от 14.09.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

arabaz (03.02.2019), breakert (29.11.2017), GlukAl (04.11.2017), kolupalkin (07.02.2018)

----------


## VUZverev1

На счет отученности большой вопрос ) Спрашивает ключ

----------


## Ukei

> На счет отученности большой вопрос ) Спрашивает ключ


 - А где Вы увидели в посте выше "ОТУЧЕННАЯ"?

----------


## NosovK

Буду мега признателен, если тут появится отученная версия
Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> Буду мега признателен, если тут появится отученная версия
> Заранее Спасибо!


 - 1-е сообщение темы смотрели?

----------


## NosovK

> - 1-е сообщение темы смотрели?


Я имею ввиду выше 2.0.18
В целом меня продукт устраивает, но при переходе на 1С 8.х у меня появились ошибки.
Если кто-то готов помочь, буду признателен

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.17.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.17.2*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

arabaz (29.01.2018), Hunterprn (04.04.2018), znaxar1000 (21.01.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.32.4 от 06.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

breakert (16.02.2018)

----------


## breakert

Приветствую! Есть оригинальный релиз?

----------


## Ukei

> Приветствую! Есть оригинальный релиз?


 - 1C установок этого продукта не выкладывает.

----------


## breakert

> - 1C установок этого продукта не выкладывает.


Что означает авторская сборка? В сому конфигурацию были внесены изменения автором данной сборки?

----------


## breakert

> - 1C установок этого продукта не выкладывает.


Что означает авторская сборка? В сому конфигурацию были внесены изменения автором данной сборки?

----------


## Ukei

> Что означает авторская сборка? В сому конфигурацию были внесены изменения автором данной сборки?


 - Авторская значит установка, собранная по методичкам 1С, но не в стенах 1С. Про изменения в конфиге - как сами думаете, оно кому-нибудь нужно, что-то в конфигурации менять? И ради чего, главное? ;)

----------


## breakert

Для определенных целей меняют - у меня печать ИДС, снимки ОРТО запуск из карточки, работа с системой СКУД напрямую для расчета ЗП у кого почасовая зарплата и т.д. Вот в этом месяце планирую заказать обработку для работы с Битрикс по стандарту MedML. 
Могу скинуть конфигурацию с списком доработок - получиться еще одна авторская сборка :)

----------

bigzeven (10.05.2020)

----------


## Ukei

> Для определенных целей меняют - у меня печать ИДС, снимки ОРТО запуск из карточки, работа с системой СКУД напрямую для расчета ЗП у кого почасовая зарплата и т.д. Вот в этом месяце планирую заказать обработку для работы с Битрикс по стандарту MedML. 
> Могу скинуть конфигурацию с списком доработок - получиться еще одна авторская сборка :)


 - Демка родная, от 1С, конфиг тоже, просто догнаны до актуальной версии.

----------


## Olya-lya

> *Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.32.4 от 06.02.2018*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


Подскажите, пожалуйста, а есть ли руководство пользования к данной конфигурации? Буду очень признательна

----------

freedog (28.04.2018)

----------


## TeslaПК

подскажите, как запустить эту конфигурацию. Имею ввиду, как обойти или где взять ключи для слк ? можно влицу. спс.

----------


## Ukei

> подскажите, как запустить эту конфигурацию. Имею ввиду, как обойти или где взять ключи для слк ? можно влицу. спс.


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы, там есть отученные от ключа версии.

----------


## arabaz

Может глупый вопрос, А можно запустить отученную версию и обновить конфигурацию?

----------


## Ukei

> Может глупый вопрос, А можно запустить отученную версию и обновить конфигурацию?


 - Эх, если б все было так просто.. ;) Нет, конечно. Типовое обновление сведет на нет всю отученность.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.33.1 от 27.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Frion78 (06.07.2019), hostich (28.11.2019)

----------


## arabaz

> *Конфигурация "Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.33.1 от 27.04.2018*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


А как ее можно запустить? хотя бы демо версию

----------


## arabaz

> *Конфигурация "Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.33.1 от 27.04.2018*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


А как ее можно запустить? хотя бы демо версию

----------


## Ukei

> А как ее можно запустить? хотя бы демо версию


 - Это не демо-версия, это база с демо-данными.

----------


## Denchik88

Ребят, подскажите пожалуйста. Где можно взять какую-нибудь версию 1с стоматологическая клиника, чтобы работала без ключа?

----------


## Ukei

> Ребят, подскажите пожалуйста. Где можно взять какую-нибудь версию 1с стоматологическая клиника, чтобы работала без ключа?


 - В 1-м сообщении этой темы.

----------


## Denchik88

Ukei, подскажи пожалуйста, это отученная?

----------


## Denchik88

> *Конфигурация "Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.25.2 от 09.08.2016*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база В ПОИСКЕ, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


это отученная, подскажи пожалуйста

----------


## Ukei

> это отученная, подскажи пожалуйста


 - Нет, вот отученная:

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.25.2 от 09.08.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база В ПОИСКЕ, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

aibus (21.01.2019), hostich (28.11.2019)

----------


## Denchik88

> - Нет, вот отученная:
> 
> *Конфигурация "Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.25.2 от 09.08.2016*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база В ПОИСКЕ, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


спасибо огромное! Обновления делать я так понял нельзя?

----------


## Denchik88

> - Нет, вот отученная:
> 
> *Конфигурация "Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.25.2 от 09.08.2016*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база В ПОИСКЕ, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


спасибо огромное! Обновления делать я так понял нельзя?

----------


## Denchik88

Странно, поставил сейчас конфигурацию, скаченную по ссылке и все равно требует лицензию

----------


## Ukei

> спасибо огромное! Обновления делать я так понял нельзя?


 - Можно. Но слетит отученность. Как и у всех подобных решений.

----------


## Ukei

> Странно, поставил сейчас конфигурацию, скаченную по ссылке и все равно требует лицензию


 - Как называется скачанный Вами файл?

----------


## Denchik88

> - Как называется скачанный Вами файл?


там 3 файла: setup, 1cv8.efd и VerInfo

----------


## Ukei

> там 3 файла: setup, 1cv8.efd и VerInfo


 - Как называется архив, в котором они скачиваются?

----------


## Denchik88

> - Как называется архив, в котором они скачиваются?


setup

----------


## Ukei

> setup


 - Так мы далеко не уедем. setup - это папка. Она находится внутри архива. Имя этого архива, именно его Вы скачивали по ссылке, я и пытаюсь от Вас добиться.

----------

Trostin (30.08.2019)

----------


## Denchik88

> - Так мы далеко не уедем. setup - это папка. Она находится внутри архива. Имя этого архива, именно его Вы скачивали по ссылке, я и пытаюсь от Вас добиться.


Stomatology_1.0.25.2_keyless_nodemo_setup.zip (110.77 MB)
вот его качал и ставил

----------

ninaorlova2020 (03.09.2020)

----------


## Ukei

> Stomatology_1.0.25.2_keyless_nodemo_setup.zip (110.77 MB)
> вот его качал и ставил


 - Должно работать, раньше жалоб не было. Можете ещё попробовать из 1-го поста темы взять конфигурацию от Бит, они все отучается однотипно, методика есть в 1-х сообщениях тем для Бит.Кафе и Бит.Строительство.

----------


## atos73

> Есть конфигурация 1С:Стоматологическая клиника(Helix) реализ 1.0.28.1 доработанная под 54-ФЗ, подойдет даже не ломанная, может есть знакомые которые могут слить для обновления.


буду рад данной конфигруации для изучения функционала

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.18.17*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## vmh

> Могу предложить программу Денталика.Хорошо зарекомендовала себя в работе. Не 1с, но в данном случае, это только на пользу.


Выложите, пожалуйста программу "Денталика". Очень нужно )

----------


## Denchik88

И мне, пожалуйста)

----------


## Denchik88

Помогите пожалуйста кто-нибудь установить эту 1с стоматологическую клинику. Проблема в том, что после установки, совсем немного попользовавшись требует лицензию. Хотя все делал по инструкции

----------


## Ukei

> Помогите пожалуйста кто-нибудь установить эту 1с стоматологическую клинику. Проблема в том, что после установки, совсем немного попользовавшись требует лицензию. Хотя все делал по инструкции


 - Какую именно конфигурацию Вы используете? Как называется скачанный Вами файл?

----------


## Denchik88

Пробовал бит, и 1с отученную. Всё одинаково. Один раз вхожу. Вношу первичные данные. Закрываю приложение. Запускаю снова и требует лицензию

----------


## Ukei

> Пробовал бит, и 1с отученную. Всё одинаково. Один раз вхожу. Вношу первичные данные. Закрываю приложение. Запускаю снова и требует лицензию


 - Такого не припомню. Удалять всю 1С, чистить хвосты, ставить репак 8.3.12.1616 на ручном патче, потом отученный конфиг. Должно работать. В худшем случае, ставить Бит, он неделю вообще про лицензию не спрашивает, но дату по инструкции передвинуть лучше сразу.

----------


## VUZverev1

А можно последнее обновление для 1с:стоматология?

----------


## Ukei

> А можно последнее обновление для 1с:стоматология?


 - См. ссылку на Совместимо у меня в подписи.

----------


## megapiratca

А можно и мне, пожалуйста программу "Денталика". Ну очень нужно

----------


## arsdars

> Могу предложить программу Денталика.Хорошо зарекомендовала себя в работе. Не 1с, но в данном случае, это только на пользу.


Добрый вечер. Можно выложить или дать ссылку на Денталику? 
Спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.35.3 от 11.10.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

lihach89 (09.07.2019), sandero98 (14.02.2019)

----------


## tabarigen

> *Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.35.3 от 11.10.2018*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


Не получается скачать. Перезайлейте пож-та. Качается битый архив. Спасибо большое. Можете также написать в ЛС,
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

> Не получается скачать. Перезайлейте пож-та. Качается битый архив. Спасибо большое. Можете также написать в ЛС,
> Заранее спасибо.


 - Скачал по 1-й ссылке, ошибок нет. Качайте с 2bay.org через US Downloader, скорость будет 1-1,5 Мб/с что вполне прилично.

----------


## publicistic

Добрый день. Есть ли у кого-нибудь какие-либо учебники и прочие буквари для "ХЕЛИКС: Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника"? Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## Qlon

Добрый день есть  кого Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.36.3, сбросьте ссылку

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день есть  кого Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.36.3, сбросьте ссылку


 - Обновление есть в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ, ссылка на Совместимо у меня в подписи. Каталог для медицинских конфигов.

----------

ivanovivan21 (01.09.2019)

----------


## sandero98

Спасибо за Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.35.3 от 11.10.2018
вроде все работает,
только ККМ онлайн  не могу подключить атол с 10 драйвером никак не прилаживается,
только 9 атол в конфигураторе предусмотрен, а 9 атол уже сняли с поддержки,
если есть по-новее конфигурация, то просьба, посмотреть.

----------


## sandero98

Вам удалось скачать ХЕЛИКС: Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.36.3, если да, то наведите на ссылку . где она.

----------


## Ukei

> Вам удалось скачать ХЕЛИКС: Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.36.3, если да, то наведите на ссылку . где она.


 - Ссылка на Совместимо у меня в подписи, там - каталог для Медицины. Установка будет тут уже на днях, пока там есть обновление.

----------


## sandero98

удалось приладить атол 10 драйвер для ККМ к старой версии  ХЕЛИКС: Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника"релиз 1.0.35.3
достаточно небольших изменений в конфигураторе

----------

lihach89 (09.07.2019)

----------


## VUZverev1

Извините, не нашел обновления на 1с: стоматологическая клиника, если не тяжело пальцем ткните

----------


## GlukAl

https://turbo.to/xdx8truqoryn.html
попробуйте тут

----------


## RogovBack

1С:Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника версии 35.3 или 36.3. Если у кого есть действующий справочник номенклатуры, то готов приобрести, пишите в личку

----------


## SANDERORENO

> 1С:Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника версии 35.3 или 36.3. Если у кого есть действующий справочник номенклатуры, то готов приобрести, пишите в личку


Имеется рабочая база  1С Стоматологическая клиника 36.3 на действующем объекте.

----------


## Qlon

Добрый день нужен релиз 1С Стоматологическая клиника 1.0.37.2 скинте плиз

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день нужен релиз 1С Стоматологическая клиника 1.0.37.2 скинте плиз


 - См. ссылку на ВЕЧНЫЙЫ АРХИВ в 1-м сообщ. темы.

----------


## ixer

Здраствуйте, а есть новая версия, отученая? Или дайте ссыку на последнюю отученую версию - перекачал много разных, но все просят денег.

----------


## Ukei

> Здраствуйте, а есть новая версия, отученая? Или дайте ссыку на последнюю отученую версию - перекачал много разных, но все просят денег.


 - Все, что есть, выложено в 1-м сообщении темы.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.37.2 от 07.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

dvsidelnikov (13.07.2019), root7 (29.06.2019)

----------


## lihach89

> удалось приладить атол 10 драйвер для ККМ к старой версии  ХЕЛИКС: Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника"релиз 1.0.35.3
> достаточно небольших изменений в конфигураторе


Мил человек! Не поделишься инструкцией, очень нужно. Неделю воюю.

----------


## SANDERORENO

Вас что конкретно интересует
1-обновить версию(в новой версии уже есть поддержка атол10)
или 
2- приладить в старую версию поддержку атол10
могу показать оба варианта

----------


## lihach89

2- приладить в старую версию поддержку атол10
могу показать оба варианта

----------


## lihach89

> Вас что конкретно интересует
> 1-обновить версию(в новой версии уже есть поддержка атол10)
> или 
> 2- приладить в старую версию поддержку атол10
> могу показать оба варианта


2- приладить в старую версию поддержку атол10
могу показать оба варианта

----------


## lihach89

> *Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.35.3 от 11.10.2018*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


Это отученная версия? или я что-то не то качаю.Снимок.jpg

----------


## Ukei

> Это отученная версия? или я что-то не то качаю.Снимок.jpg


 - Нет, конечно. Там же нет в описании слова "ОТУЧЕННАЯ".

----------


## SANDERORENO

1.0.25.2 отученная версия

----------


## SANDERORENO

я напишу но если вы не очень программист то наверное тяжело будет

ОБЩИЙМОДУЛЬ МенеджерОборудованияКлиен  т   ПолучитьОбъектДрайвера
Там настраивается имя 10 драйвера ккм Атол 

	////////////////////////////////////////
////// ВСПОМОГАТЕЛЬНЫЕ МЕТОДЫ //////////

// Получение объекта драйвера.
//
//Функция ПолучитьОбъектДрайвера(Др  йверУстройства)
меняем этот фрагмент
			ИначеЕсли ДрайверУстройства = ПредопределенноеЗначение("  Перечисление.ОбработчикиД  айверовВнешнегоОборудова  ия.ОбработчикАтолККТ54ФЗ9X") Тогда

				#Если ВебКлиент Тогда
				#Иначе
					ProgID = "AddIn.ATOL_KKT_1C83_V10";
					ПодключитьВнешнююКомпонен  ту("Справочник.ВнешнееОбор  дование.Макет.ДрайверАТОЛ  КТ54ФЗ9X", "ATOL_KKT_1C83_V9");
					ОбъектДрайвера = Новый (ProgID);
				#КонецЕсли		


на вот этот фрагмент
ИначеЕсли ДрайверУстройства = ПредопределенноеЗначение("  Перечисление.ОбработчикиД  айверовВнешнегоОборудова  ия.ОбработчикАтолККТ54ФЗ9X") Тогда

				#Если ВебКлиент Тогда
				#Иначе
				//ProgID = "AddIn.Fptr10";
				//ПодключитьВнешнююКомпонен  ту("Справочник.ВнешнееОбор  дование.Макет.ДрайверАТОЛ  КТ54ФЗ9X", "ATOL_KKT_1C83_V9");
				//ОбъектДрайвера = Новый (ProgID);
				  //ОбъектДрайвера = Новый COMОбъект("AddIn.Fptr10");
             ProgID = "AddIn.ATOL_KKT_1C83_V9.ATOL_KKT_1C83_V10";
	     а= ПодключитьВнешнююКомпонен  ту("Справочник.ВнешнееОбор  дование.Макет.ДрайверАТОЛ  КТ54ФЗ9X", "ATOL_KKT_1C83_V9");
	    ОбъектДрайвера = Новый (ProgID);


А макет в справочнике ВНЕШНЕЕ ОБОРУДОВАНИЕ МАКТ ДРАЙВЕРАТОЛ 9 меняем на атол 10 
 зип архив (не распаковывая зип архив) самого драйвера атол10 (тама есть папка 1с83) грузим как двоичный файл
в макет

----------

Trostin (29.08.2019)

----------


## SANDERORENO

я напишу но если вы не очень программист то наверное тяжело будет

ОБЩИЙМОДУЛЬ МенеджерОборудованияКлиен  т   ПолучитьОбъектДрайвера
Там настраивается имя 10 драйвера ккм Атол 

	////////////////////////////////////////
////// ВСПОМОГАТЕЛЬНЫЕ МЕТОДЫ //////////

// Получение объекта драйвера.
//
//Функция ПолучитьОбъектДрайвера(Др  йверУстройства)
меняем этот фрагмент
			ИначеЕсли ДрайверУстройства = ПредопределенноеЗначение("  Перечисление.ОбработчикиД  айверовВнешнегоОборудова  ия.ОбработчикАтолККТ54ФЗ9X") Тогда

				#Если ВебКлиент Тогда
				#Иначе
					ProgID = "AddIn.ATOL_KKT_1C83_V10";
					ПодключитьВнешнююКомпонен  ту("Справочник.ВнешнееОбор  дование.Макет.ДрайверАТОЛ  КТ54ФЗ9X", "ATOL_KKT_1C83_V9");
					ОбъектДрайвера = Новый (ProgID);
				#КонецЕсли		


на вот этот фрагмент
ИначеЕсли ДрайверУстройства = ПредопределенноеЗначение("  Перечисление.ОбработчикиД  айверовВнешнегоОборудова  ия.ОбработчикАтолККТ54ФЗ9X") Тогда

				#Если ВебКлиент Тогда
				#Иначе
				//ProgID = "AddIn.Fptr10";
				//ПодключитьВнешнююКомпонен  ту("Справочник.ВнешнееОбор  дование.Макет.ДрайверАТОЛ  КТ54ФЗ9X", "ATOL_KKT_1C83_V9");
				//ОбъектДрайвера = Новый (ProgID);
				  //ОбъектДрайвера = Новый COMОбъект("AddIn.Fptr10");
             ProgID = "AddIn.ATOL_KKT_1C83_V9.ATOL_KKT_1C83_V10";
	     а= ПодключитьВнешнююКомпонен  ту("Справочник.ВнешнееОбор  дование.Макет.ДрайверАТОЛ  КТ54ФЗ9X", "ATOL_KKT_1C83_V9");
	    ОбъектДрайвера = Новый (ProgID);


А макет в справочнике ВНЕШНЕЕ ОБОРУДОВАНИЕ МАКТ ДРАЙВЕРАТОЛ 9 меняем на атол 10 
 зип архив (не распаковывая зип архив) самого драйвера атол10 (тама есть папка 1с83) грузим как двоичный файл
в макет

----------

pudur (18.04.2020), Trostin (29.08.2019)

----------


## SANDERORENO

предлагаю переустановку,промежуточн  ю  установку и начальную установку в  стоматологию со всеми желаемыми и не желаемыми пожеланиями

профессиональный программист Вася (Это псефдоним)

----------


## SANDERORENO

псевдоним
на самом деле все решает нынешный админ

----------


## SANDERORENO

все доработки бесплатно из интересов общего решения проблем ибо я тоже не волшебник и не все знаю

----------


## SANDERORENO

ибо все должно

----------


## Дарья Любенко

Доброго дня! Поделитесь cfu последнего релиза пожалуйста

----------


## SANDERORENO

с удовольствием скину , но она будет пустая , без данных,
можно приладить туда ваши старые данные (это можно сделать из любой базы , даже их екселя).
Высылайте адрес, скину любой вариант

----------


## Ukei

> Доброго дня! Поделитесь cfu последнего релиза пожалуйста


 - Все обновление есть в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ, см. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## Дарья Любенко

Помогите люди добрые нужно обновление с 1_0_32_3 до доступных в вечном архиве 1_0_33_1 например.

----------


## Ukei

> Помогите люди добрые нужно обновление с 1_0_32_3 до доступных в вечном архиве 1_0_33_1 например.


 - На сайте 1С таких нет. Так что берите установку версии постарше Вашей и обновляйтесь файлом cf из её комплекта.

----------


## elmuho

Всем доброго времени суток)

А кто нибудь может выложить следующий версию после 1С:Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника, редакция 1.0 (1.0.37.2) ?

Ошибки по предварительной записи есть. Разработчики сказали поправили все в следующем релизе.


Спасибо

----------


## Ukei

> Всем доброго времени суток)
> 
> А кто нибудь может выложить следующий версию после 1С:Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника, редакция 1.0 (1.0.37.2) ?
> 
> Ошибки по предварительной записи есть. Разработчики сказали поправили все в следующем релизе.
> 
> 
> Спасибо


 - В 1-м сообщении темы, в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ есть обновление.

----------


## garlicman

Добрый день!
Ребята подскажите, как установить полноценную 1с стоматология? 
Как я понимаю "конфигурации" это какие то обновления.
Хотелось бы получить полноценный продукт для изучения.
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день!
> Ребята подскажите, как установить полноценную 1с стоматология? 
> Как я понимаю "конфигурации" это какие то обновления.
> Хотелось бы получить полноценный продукт для изучения.
> Заранее спасибо!!!


 - Конфигурация это НЕ обновления. Чтобы создать базу для работы Вам нужен шаблон конфигурации, он есть в пакете установки, т.ч. качать нужно именно есть, т.е. файл setup.zip. Если ключа у Вас нет, то качать имеет смысл только сборки с пометкой "отученная". Как создать базу - полно видео в Ютубе.

----------


## RogovBack

Добрый день !

Готов купить БИТ:Стоматология, в которой вели учет через документ "Приме врача".
Можно не актуальную, но в которой действительно работали, нужны оттуда справочники. Пишите в личку

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.22.6*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.22.7*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (22.10.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.18.19*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.18.20*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.18.21*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.18.22*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.18.23*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.18.24*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.19.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.19.2*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.19.3*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.20.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.21.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.21.2*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.21.4*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.22.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.22.7*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## arabaz

> *Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.35.3 от 11.10.2018*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


Скажите, а как запустить авторскую сборку?

----------


## Ukei

> Скажите, а как запустить авторскую сборку?


 - Если ключа нет, то качать ОТУЧЕННУЮ версию из 1-го сообщения.

----------

arabaz (21.11.2019)

----------


## ronchikk

Снимок.JPG не нуленная скачал по ссылке на 1 посту отученная

----------


## ronchikk

ОТУЧЕННАЯ по ссылке просит ключ

----------

ustus (19.02.2020)

----------


## Ukei

> ОТУЧЕННАЯ по ссылке просит ключ


 - Возьмите их ВЕЧНОГО АРХИВА пред. версию. В последней что-то нужно подкрутить, но автора взлома уже нет, а что именно - народ молчит.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.38.4 от 15.11.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.23.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## garlicman

> *Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.38.4 от 15.11.2019*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


Здравствуйте!
В данной сборке, при попытке установить график работы персонала выходит ошибка.
Screenshot_11.jpg
Ни кто не сталкивался?

----------


## SANDERORENO

> Здравствуйте!
> В данной сборке, при попытке установить график работы персонала выходит ошибка.
> Screenshot_11.jpg
> Ни кто не сталкивался?


поправить можно, но нужна сама база,
высылайте базу, поправлю,
это в самой конфигурации надо изменение делать
у меня версия 1.0.39.3

----------


## Aleksa86

Здравствуйте! Выложите Пожалуйста ссылку на конфигурацию 1.0.39.3

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте! Выложите Пожалуйста ссылку на конфигурацию 1.0.39.3


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.39.3 от 06.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Nik6834 (27.12.2020), ustus (17.02.2020)

----------


## neseforov

> *Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника", релиз 1.0.35.3 от 11.10.2018*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


Добрый день

В первом посте идет линк на эту конф, с пометкой "отученная". Но она требует лицензию. Дате пожалуйста, если есть корректный линк на отученную конф Хеликс стом. Желательно самю свежую редакцию. 
Спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день
> 
> В первом посте идет линк на эту конф, с пометкой "отученная". Но она требует лицензию. Дате пожалуйста, если есть корректный линк на отученную конф Хеликс стом. Желательно самю свежую редакцию. 
> Спасибо.


 - Ошибку сейчас поправлю, отученная Стоматология есть только от Бит. Скачать можно по ссылке в 1-м посте, метожика отучения там же.

----------


## neseforov

> - Ошибку сейчас поправлю, отученная Стоматология есть только от Бит. Скачать можно по ссылке в 1-м посте, метожика отучения там же.


Хеликса нету? ох как печально.

----------


## SANDERORENO

> Хеликса нету? ох как печально.


вроде нормально работает и запускается версия стоматология хеликс 1.0.39.3
скачано с этого сайта
давайте почту

----------

ustus (13.03.2020)

----------


## SANDERORENO

Прекрасный сайт великолепные обновления
не надо уподо*****ся Крылову  МАРТИШКА и ОЧКИ
перечитайте классику

----------

ustus (13.03.2020)

----------


## Болтушка

Здравствуйте. Помогите ,пожалуйста,нужна книга "руководство пользователя 1с предприятие 8 Конфигурация Стоматологическая клиника" 2015 года выпуска,номер издания 83.19472.05.002 Редакция 1.0

----------


## NosovK

Добрый день. Прошу отучить Хеликс стоматология, последние релизы, за материальное вознаграждение

----------


## SANDERORENO

> Добрый день. Прошу отучить Хеликс стоматология, последние релизы, за материальное вознаграждение


89179056430
все работает

----------

ustus (13.03.2020)

----------


## pudur

> вроде нормально работает и запускается версия стоматология хеликс 1.0.39.3
> скачано с этого сайта
> давайте почту


Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как в итоге заставить работать 1.0.39.3? Есть ключ или какой-то дополнительный метод активации?

----------


## pudur

> вроде нормально работает и запускается версия стоматология хеликс 1.0.39.3
> скачано с этого сайта
> давайте почту


Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как в итоге заставить работать 1.0.39.3? Есть ключ или какой-то дополнительный метод активации?

----------


## SANDERORENO

Ставится первая самая первая версия (она уже крякнутая), а потом сверху обновление, и все работает, ни надо ничего изобретать

----------


## ikalichkin

> Ставится первая самая первая версия (она уже крякнутая), а потом сверху обновление, и все работает, ни надо ничего изобретать


Интересно: Вы про *это* прочитали где-нибудь, или сами обновляли?

----------


## SANDERORENO

Личный опыт на нескольких базах

----------


## pudur

> Личный опыт на нескольких базах


Прошу прощения, а самая первая это какая? Можно, пожалуйста ссылочку?

----------


## Ukei

> Прошу прощения, а самая первая это какая? Можно, пожалуйста ссылочку?


 - Начало темы смотрели?

----------


## pudur

Спасибо, разобрался.

----------


## SANDERORENO

Состряпал выгрузку из Екселя в стоматологию,
если кому надо поделюсь,
только нужно уточнить поля и справочники какие  перекидывать

----------


## bigzeven

> Для определенных целей меняют - у меня печать ИДС, снимки ОРТО запуск из карточки, работа с системой СКУД напрямую для расчета ЗП у кого почасовая зарплата и т.д. Вот в этом месяце планирую заказать обработку для работы с Битрикс по стандарту MedML. 
> Могу скинуть конфигурацию с списком доработок - получиться еще одна авторская сборка :)


Поделитесь пожалуйста своим конфигом.
Очень хотелось бы посмотреть на решение орто из карточки, привязка скуд к зп и интеграция с сайтом.
Сейчас думаю как подступиться к электронному документообороту в связке с ЕСИА для подписания ИДС.

----------


## bigzeven

Рабочая платформа (целка 8.3.16.1148) с подправленным мультиком и Бит:Стом 2.0.24.8
ч1
URL="https://app.blackhole.run/#y6hY1dP1vT18rJTDtiUuDu7rt2CmvkTJ6ycRrECBDS69"]ч2[/URL]
ч3

----------


## bigzeven

> Рабочая платформа (целка 8.3.16.1148) с подправленным мультиком и Бит:Стом 2.0.24.8
> ч1
> ч2
> ч3


пароль ru-board

----------

Nik6834 (25.12.2020)

----------


## breakert

Конфигурация доступна по ссылке
https://yadi.sk/d/bQ1X5pcm3lPppA
Орто из карточки работает довольно просто. В самой базе хранятся ссылки на запуск программы или снимков.
Скуд всего лишь заполняет время фактического прихода и ухода. Работаем со всеми клиентами фирмы ZKTECO. Зарплата рассчитывается стандартным способом.
Интеграцию с сайтом так и не сделали, пользуемся стандартными методом через сайт https://reservi.ru/ - там не большая абонентская плата, так же можно пользоваться интеграцией и сторонних приложений(их там еще есть пару штук).
Система с подписью с ЕСИА я бы не рассматривал слишком затратно и сложна в реализации со стороны клиента(я не по программную часть).

----------

root7 (08.06.2020)

----------


## SANDERORENO

не надо того что не надо

----------


## ЭвикДентик

Коллеги, подскажите пожалуйста!
Ставлю БИТ из первого поста в теме, делаю по инструкции до запуска сервера лицензии. Далее тупик. В упор не могу найти функцию пробного периода. Вообще ничего похожего даже нет. 
И второй вопрос - забил некоторые данные в программу, решил попробовать записать человека на прием, но при попытке записать заявку выдает ошибку "Не удалось записать заявку". Все поля заполнены, в чем причина?

----------


## GlukAl

> Коллеги, подскажите пожалуйста!
> Ставлю БИТ из первого поста в теме, делаю по инструкции до запуска сервера лицензии. Далее тупик. В упор не могу найти функцию пробного периода. Вообще ничего похожего даже нет. 
> И второй вопрос - забил некоторые данные в программу, решил попробовать записать человека на прием, но при попытке записать заявку выдает ошибку "Не удалось записать заявку". Все поля заполнены, в чем причина?


вроде бы ни одна конфигурация не озадачивалась тестовым периодом.

ЕстьВДеревнеКолбаса

----------


## SANDERORENO

ставьте стоматологию тама никаких проблем нет с приемом и записью это точно проверено

----------


## Hunterprn

Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста последний релиз 1С Бит Стоматология. Нужно обновиться, не могу настроить подключение к МДЛП Честный Знак, все время ошибка POST запроса.

----------


## Xo66uT

Добрый день, Нет ни у кого последнего обновления для "1С:Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника"	1.0.40.2 ?

----------


## bio-frode

> Добрый день, Нет ни у кого последнего обновления для "1С:Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника"	1.0.40.2 ?


Тоже очень нужен, надеюсь, найдутся добрые люди)

----------


## zhilasa

Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста последний релиз 1С Бит Стоматология.

----------


## bio-frode

Релиз 40.2
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2uQQ/2q9LdLvmN

----------

spartan_dog (14.11.2020), Spellhowler (10.11.2020), Stalker_e30 (11.03.2021), VUZverev1 (28.12.2020), Xo66uT (29.09.2020), YanisSPb (29.10.2020)

----------


## spartan_dog

Добрый день. А обновления 1.0.41.2 для 1С:Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника нет? 
Та должна быть интеграция с маркировкой лекарств.

----------


## bio-frode

> Добрый день. А обновления 1.0.41.2 для 1С:Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника нет? 
> Та должна быть интеграция с маркировкой лекарств.


А такой релиз есть? 1.0.40.2 крайний релиз

----------


## bio-frode

> Добрый день. А обновления 1.0.41.2 для 1С:Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника нет? 
> Та должна быть интеграция с маркировкой лекарств.


А такой релиз есть? 1.0.40.2 крайний релиз

----------


## SANDERORENO

может че новее вышло

----------


## CrazyArtik

Ув. форумчане! 
Ну помогите. пожалуйста. Уже больше месяца топчусь на одном месте. Перечитал ветку вдоль и поперек.
    Взял от сюда *Хеликс стоматология 2.0.18.*1 (отученная). У нее проблема с производственным календарем (на сколько я понял) и регистрацией.
Она сразу лезет обновляться и выдает постоянно сообщение о незарегистрированной версии. Так же при любом обращении к календарю  ошибка "булево". Предварительную запись создать не получается.
   Попробовал (так же с этой ветки) 1с стоматологическая клиника 1_0_25_2 (так же отученная) обновил при помощи 1_0_27_1 и следом 1_0_40_2 и теперь ругается на сервер СЛК. говорит не запущен, что логично его даже не устанавливал.
Обновлял с конфигуратора (конфигурация - поддержка - обновить)
Платформы менял и результата нет(( 

Подскажите, что я делаю не так или что упускаю?

----------


## CrazyArtik

Ув. форумчане! 
Ну помогите. пожалуйста. Уже больше месяца топчусь на одном месте. Перечитал ветку вдоль и поперек.
    Взял от сюда *Хеликс стоматология 2.0.18.*1 (отученная). У нее проблема с производственным календарем (на сколько я понял) и регистрацией.
Она сразу лезет обновляться и выдает постоянно сообщение о незарегистрированной версии. Так же при любом обращении к календарю  ошибка "булево". Предварительную запись создать не получается.
   Попробовал (так же с этой ветки) 1с стоматологическая клиника 1_0_25_2 (так же отученная) обновил при помощи 1_0_27_1 и следом 1_0_40_2 и теперь ругается на сервер СЛК. говорит не запущен, что логично его даже не устанавливал.
Обновлял с конфигуратора (конфигурация - поддержка - обновить)
Платформы менял и результата нет(( 

Подскажите, что я делаю не так или что упускаю?

----------


## xDark

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста какой номер у последнего релиза 1С Бит Стоматология?
После 2.0.24.8 было что-нибудь?

----------


## Matcos

> Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста какой номер у последнего релиза 1С Бит Стоматология?
> После 2.0.24.8 было что-нибудь?


да, 2.0.25.3

----------


## xDark

> да, 2.0.25.3


Поделитесь обновляшкой пожалуйста добрый человек.

----------


## elmuho

Добрый день)
какую ошибку выдает?
Ругается на файлы которые не существуют?

----------


## elmuho

Добрый день)
какую ошибку выдает?
Ругается на файлы которые не существуют?

----------


## elmuho

Доброго вечера всем)
Кто уже работает с маркировкой через 1с. медицина стоматологическая клиника?
У всех все получается?
Помогите пожалуйста....
89528850863 

спасибо большое

----------


## Numizmatus

> Поделитесь обновляшкой пожалуйста добрый человек.


Тоже ищу Бит стоматология последних версий, например упомянутую 2.0.25.3 .

----------


## Matcos

https://v42.underver.se/viewtopic.php?t=159549           чуть более старая 2.0.24.8 подойдет?

----------


## rean25

Установил сначала конфигурацию, потом саму платформу.... Наверное из за этого не видит демо базу данных. Пытался найти вручную указать - не нашел:(  Подскажите пожалуйста где в конфигурации или куда кидает установка демо базу данных. Или в 2.0.24 ее вообще нет? Или подскажите может все снести, сначала установить платформу 1С и потом конфигурацию. Прошу извинить, опыта совсем мало:))

----------


## rean25

> *
> ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ, ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ*
> *
> "AНАЛИТ: Стоматология" - для 7.7
> "AНАЛИТ: Стоматология" - для 8.x
> "ХЕЛИКС: Стоматологическая клиника"
> "БИТ: Стоматология"
> *
> 
> ...


Удалял раздел, пытался по новой пробный период - пишет пробный период израсходован:(

----------


## rean25

Прошу прощения:) удалил в реестре 1ct и 1th и все заново получилось.

----------


## Numizmatus

> Прошу прощения:) удалил в реестре 1ct и 1th и все заново получилось.


Ни чего удалять не надо в реестре. Просто дистрибутив поставки распаковывается заново. Он прописывает в 1с папку где дистрибутивы поставок находятся.

----------


## xDark

> Тоже ищу Бит стоматология последних версий, например упомянутую 2.0.25.3 .


как ваши успехи в поисках?

----------


## Numizmatus

> как ваши успехи в поисках?


не нашел. решил мдлп взять из другой конфигурации. там обновления чаще выкладывают.

----------


## rean25

Ребята, может есть у кого нормальная конфигурация для зуботехнической лаборатории. В Бит есть какой то функционал для работы с мастерскими, но все так замудренно:( Если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## VUZverev1

Извиняюсь редко бываю тут. Рассказываю по версиям: 1.0.25.2 отученая, но обновления не отученные, потому если их ставить то перестает работать. Вариант с вылетанием "булево" решается установкой библиотек интернет эксплорера. (Если внимательно почитать требования программы то там указанна версия).

----------


## Somaha

Добрый день. Может кто-нибудь поделиться дистрибутивом обновления для конфигурации Хеликс:Стоматологическая клиника, редакция 2.0 после релиза 1.0.38.4?

----------


## swimpig

> Тоже ищу Бит стоматология последних версий, например упомянутую 2.0.25.3 .


нашли обновление? Тоже просят, не могу найти

----------


## bitocheg

Добрый день, ребят! А есть у кого последний релиз "1С:Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника" ? 
И подскажите, не могу понять, можно её без ключа использовать или будет ругаться?

----------


## Simon911

Присоединяюсь к последнему сообщению. Программный продукт 1С:Медицина. Стоматологическая клиника приобретенный, но финансирование на приобретение комплектов поддержки обычного и отраслевого будет только через месяц, проблема в том, что для финансирования надо бы начать торговлю по кассе через эквайринг, а при настройке кассы ошибка, сводящаяся к тому, что нужно обновление. Поделился бы кто обновлением разово.

----------


## Gevi1988

Добрый День вот обновление 2.0.25.7 https://yadi.sk/d/Eg72UMUsVlW3kg

----------

Axim (22.12.2021), ikalichkin (04.11.2021), levachok (22.12.2021), Pop-1975 (15.11.2021)

----------


## Pop-1975

а куда из неё МДЛП делся?

----------


## Dmss83

Подскажите никто семерочную аналит стоматологию от ключа не отучал?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Подскажите никто семерочную аналит стоматологию от ключа не отучал?


Переписывал когда-то 7.70.203, а  предложение, ежели есть, пишем в личку.

----------

Dmss83 (20.12.2021)

----------


## gutentagwelt

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, свежим релизом БИТ Стоматология
Можно за денежку

----------


## Мехрубон

почему страница не найден говорить

----------

